# Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 : No sound from sub-woofer : rest working



## jatinchimote (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

I have the following config :
WinXP SP 3 
PIII : 600Mhz 
512 MB RAM 
810 Motherboard 
Sound Blaster 5.1: The simple one no live or audigy series.
Altec Lansing 5.1 Speakers

I used the CD to install the software and drivers.

I have set up the 5.1 speakers, connected exactly as mentioned to the CPU
When I connect the mp3 player and External TV Box I get sound from all speakers including
subwoofer. But when I connect it to PC there is absolutely no sound from subwoofer however 
rest of the speakers work perfectly.

I tried everything from ControlPanel -> Sound -> 5.1 Speakers.
and used the Creative mixer to increase the sound of the subwoofer. No success.
The center speaker works perfectly, subwoofer does not.

I swapped the cables putting the rear ones output in subwoofer and then there sound from subwoofer.
So it is no an issue of the subwoofer no working.

I tried the digonistic tool but it checks only the 5 speaker not the .1 (subwoofer)

Tried everything. I am dying to enjoy a 5.1 experience but with no sucess. Please help.
I am using on the drivers in the CD that came with the sound card .. have not updated the drivers. 

Can this be an issue due to the sound card not put up in the slot correctly ? but then there would be no sound from the center speakers too.. the center speakers works perfectly.


----------



## jatinchimote (Oct 3, 2008)

UPDATE : I updated the drivers to the latest ones. No change. No sound from subwoofer


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

There's usually a switch on the back of the subwoofer. Have you played with that at all?

If you have that in the proper mode (6 channel, I think), than can you say what color plug is going into what color input on the sound card?

Pauldo


----------



## jatinchimote (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Pauldo,
Sorry for the delay in replying.

There is a switch at the back of the subwoofer and I played around a lot with it. But it is a simple on / off switch that turns off / on the power to all speakers.
I am completely sure that I have connected the speaker properly :

PC orange slot : -> Yellow Cable -> Subwoofer:
PC black slot : -> Black Cable -> Rear 
PC green slot : -> Green Cable -> Front.

I have read all docs that came with the sound card and the speaker and everything works fine.. except the subwoofer. that too does when connected to PC.

I have everything setup speakers , soundcard ....dvds ..dts / dolby audio clips .. the only thing missing is the subwoofer o/p. that takes the life out the sound.

Is there any subwoofer test software. I strongly feel that this is a soundcard issue. Just need a way to confirm so that I can shout at the sales guy who sold me the soundcard.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, if there is no little switch than I'm out of ideas. 

Can you take it back?

Pauldo


----------

